# Topics > Projects >  Lucy, Eindhoven, Netherlands

## Airicist

Yaskawa

vimeo.com/entrepeneuriallab

----------


## Airicist

Juice on!
April 25, 2014




> In this video we show our current progress. We are now able to pick up the orange (using sonar we can measure the exact height), slice it, juice it and thrash the remains in the bin.
> 
> Next think to focus on is to pickup and serve the glass of orange juice!

----------


## Airicist

Made it! Lucy is ready!
May 6, 2014




> Thanks to the great efforts of the team, we have been able to finish our Demonstrator before the HTS fair, the 7th and 8th of May in the Brabanthallen Den Bosch. In this video every aspect comes together. We combine ROS, image processing, sonar, flexible (3d printed) grippers in order to perform the application that we have chosen for. To serve a glass of freshly squeezed orange juice.
> 
> Credits go out to team, Willem Boerman (Electronic design), Jeroen Willemse (ROS, mechatronics), Fabien Bruning (ROS, mechatronics, image processing), John Klomp (magic hands that made everything possible), Peter Klein Meuleman (Mechanical design), Sabarish Sekar (Software, ROS), Ruud Siebierski (Software, android + ros functionality), Bart Hennen (ROS, Mechatronics), Murat Bekdemir (Mechanical Design), Eric Janssen (Mechanical Design), and Bart van Laarhoven and Jesse Scholtes as the project initiators and project leaders.
> 
> Other credits go out to YASKAWA for supplying the robot and the TMC board of directors for supplying the necessary funding.

----------


## Airicist

Making Juice at the High Tech Systems Fair 2014
May 13, 2014




> This video shows 'Lucy' at work at the HTS fair, the 7-8th of May. It summarizes the work that was performed in 3,5 months in the TMC Entrepeneurial Lab. Here, a team of multiple disciplines worked together to create this orange juicing and serving robot! :-) We had great fun working on it and looking forward to a next project!
> 
> Credits go out to team, Willem Boerman (Electronic design), Jeroen Willemse (ROS, mechatronics), Fabien Bruning (ROS, mechatronics, image processing), John Klomp (magic hands that made everything possible), Peter Klein Meuleman (Mechanical design), Sabarish Sekar (Software, ROS), Ruud Siebierski (Software, android + ros functionality), Bart Hennen (ROS, Mechatronics), Murat Bekdemir (Mechanical Design), Eric Janssen (Mechanical Design), and Bart van Laarhoven and Jesse Scholtes as the project initiators and project leaders.
> 
> Other credits go out to YASKAWA for supplying the robot and the TMC board of directors for supplying the necessary funding.

----------

